
Autograph is a machine that produces an image using nails and a single thread - aaronbrethorst
http://www.laarco.com/
======
sriram_malhar
Awesome! It would have been nice to see a video of the machine in action.

~~~
ninju
If you scroll down there is a time lapse video :-)

